# Boot logo issue



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

While using ROM toolbox for Liberty I wanted to change my boot logo, while doing so, my boot logo screen is now a bit messed up looking. After I installed the boot logo I liked, I re-booted and now I have the new boot logo (which is completely unreadable) covering just about the top half of the Motorola "M". I've tried changing to another boot logo thinking something went wrong with the first, and there was no luck with that. I even restored my nandroid backup, thinking that would fix it.....no go on that either. Can someone please help? Btw, everything works fine on the phone, it just seems to have screwed up my boot logo.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

i had the same thing happen. you will need to buy team black hats app from there website, it will not list the bionic. once you download and install it it will list the bionic. in the tool box it will give you some boot logos one of the is the stock "m" logo.


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

neckbonest said:


> i had the same thing happen. you will need to buy team black hats app from there website, it will not list the bionic. once you download and install it it will list the bionic. in the tool box it will give you some boot logos one of the is the stock "m" logo.


I would really like to change the original logo, will this app let me change it to one of their other logos besides stock?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

rom toolbox has lots of boot animations but (on my version) it is pretty clear boot logos are not supported...

if tbh has fix and/or flashable boot logos for bionic then that would be great info for here --or more appropriately the dev section?...


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

There is a logo.bin image in the full bionic fxz. It sucks to extract the first time. But when done, they come in handy. Moto-fastboot the logo.bin & wipe cash. You should be good. If not, you can buy TBH app and download their bionic app. They have a few boot logos that work. And you can make your own. Lastly, jrummy is explicitly clear it only supports certain device & makes you choose what device you have. Did yours say bionic?


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> There is a logo.bin image in the full bionic fxz. It sucks to extract the first time. But when done, they come in handy. Moto-fastboot the logo.bin & wipe cash. You should be good. If not, you can buy TBH app and download their bionic app. They have a few boot logos that work. And you can make your own. Lastly, jrummy is explicitly clear it only supports certain device & makes you choose what device you have. Did yours say bionic?


Not sure what it was specifically for, I just flashed it and realized it screwed it up on re-boot. I thought since it was on Liberty Toolbox, and I was on Liberty, it would work. My bad. I will make sure to read a little further before jumping in feet first. Last night I did download TBH's app, but for some reason it wouldn't apply the boot logo. SMH.


----------



## s.dubs317 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's a link to the tbh app if interested:

http://shop.teamblackhat.info/TeamBlackHat-Application-TeamBlackHat-Application.htm

And if you do decide to purchase it here are some custom logos i have created:

http://db.tt/sMLUfCep

There is 21 all together in a zip file. Play around with them if you'd like. If anybody would like a custom boot logo made, shoot me a pm, and I'll see what i can do.


----------



## s.dubs317 (Oct 8, 2011)

Forgot about some google boot logos i made. Go great with an aosp rom...

http://db.tt/ljZVMmR6


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

s.dubs317 said:


> Here's a link to the tbh app if interested:
> 
> http://shop.teamblac...Application.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for everything......Much appreciated!


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

I keep getting "Problem installing logo or boot animation" while trying to change the boot logo so I can fix my issue. Any suggestions? I have used the app to remove bloat just to see if it is working, and it did.


----------



## s.dubs317 (Oct 8, 2011)

Flazell said:


> I keep getting "Problem installing logo or boot animation" while trying to change the boot logo so I can fix my issue. Any suggestions? I have used the app to remove bloat just to see if it is working, and it did.


So even if you try flashing the stock boot logo you get nothing? I'm guessing something got really messed up when you initially tried changing it. Fxz'ing it would definitely correct it, but you could try reflashing the rom you're currently running first. But it doesn't sound like there's going to be a quick fix if you're running into issues with the tbh app.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

I flashed a boot logo with liberty tool box a while ago and it worked fine. maybe it was the one you used? I did the alex grey one.

its possible it has something to do with the file size of the logo


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

s.dubs317 said:


> So even if you try flashing the stock boot logo you get nothing? I'm guessing something got really messed up when you initially tried changing it. Fxz'ing it would definitely correct it, but you could try reflashing the rom you're currently running first. But it doesn't sound like there's going to be a quick fix if you're running into issues with the tbh app.


I have tried reflashing the ROM, even tried reflashing my stock back up....no good. What is Fxz'ing and how would I go about doing it?


----------



## s.dubs317 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here ya go:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4603-fxz-fastboot-recovery/


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

Cronos said:


> I flashed a boot logo with liberty tool box a while ago and it worked fine. maybe it was the one you used? I did the alex grey one.
> 
> its possible it has something to do with the file size of the logo


When you opened the toolbox and went to boot logo, which phone did you pick (the Bionic is not one of the selections)....I keep trying different ones and I'm having no luck. Now that I know what Fxz'ing is I really don't want to go all the way back to stock considering I'm at 5.7.893, just to get my boot logo fixed. The Female Dog about it is, nothing else is wrong, phone runs great (running Eclipse 1.1.1). Not sure what to do....smh.


----------

